# first deer ever



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

Well let me start by saying that I am 40 years old and I just started deer hunting last fall. I had not shot a bow since I was a kid until the pring before that. My good frind that is a avid hunter got me started & I was hooked. I got to go out a few times last year, mostly at East Fork. I didnt even see a deer close enough to have a shot on. So this year I was determined to find a place to hunt that was private. I found a farmer that my father inlaw was friends with and started getting in with him, helping him with hay & such. I finnally got the ok to hunt there last week. I went out sunday to look around & scout the place out. I found a nice patch of woods that was between a couple of bean fields & a corn field. So monday morn I was there at 6:45 am found a good tree & set up my climber. Well, I didnt pick the best tree, I could only get up about 10 feet. Not ideal but went with it. I was about 20 yards just inside one of the bean fields that was already combined. Anyway, about 8:00 am a doe comes out of the thicket & my heart is racing. to small had to let her pass. Next hour & a half nothing. finally 9:30 I stand up to strech I turn around & there is adeer coming in behind me. Itis a small six pointer. Now my heart is really racing. Idecide it is still to small. Farmer said only mature bucks or does. Watched him go through. Isat back down thought that was going to be it. not five minutes later look to my left here comes another buck 50 yards out. this one looked bigger. decide this one is big enough. He crosses in front of my stand about 25 yards I draw & grunt to stop him. I release & wham, perfect shot right behind the shoulder blade. He turns & runs away & I see my arrow sticking out of both sides of him. He went about 30 to 40 yards & crashed. Wow what a rush. First deer ever turns out to be with a bow & a 9 point buck. Farmer said probably 5 to 6 years old. Anyway thanks for letting me brag. I am trying to load a pic


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Congrats, Now you have a tough task of trying to get a bigger one next year.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

That is awesome....your scenario sounds a lot like mine....but I don't have the deer yet  CONGRATS


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice first buck! He looks fat!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice buck and a great way to start your hunting career!!

By the way I think the farmer may be off on the age. I would guess him at a 2.5 year old deer at the most. By the time they reach 5-6 years old they are usually looking like one of the monsters we are always drooling over on here. I am not trying to degrade your buck as it is still a very nice buck and as I said it is a great first buck.


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

I am not good at guessing age but the farmer who is also a hunter said that the teeth were worn down to almost nothing his hooves were red slong nose & someting about his eyebrows led him to that conclusion.. anyway I was just happy to take a mature deer.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats!!! Very nice 1st!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job and nice first deer!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

carxman17 said:


> I am not good at guessing age but the farmer who is also a hunter said that the teeth were worn down to almost nothing his hooves were red slong nose & someting about his eyebrows led him to that conclusion.. anyway I was just happy to take a mature deer.


He could be right on that assessment. I was going by what I could see of the antler development.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be glad to get the monkey off my back, hopefully its this year. 3 years for me an still havent harvested a deer yet. I have totally enjoyed every minute of it, and love the sport of it. Congrats!!!


Sowbelly


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Great deer and a great story, congrats!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats! That is a great first buck, especially for your deer. It took me 8 years before I shot my first buck and it was just a dinky 4 point.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

carxman17.......Go ahead and brag....You just joined the ranks of (one tough way to take your deer) and for it to be your first, makes it all the better...now add in the fact your 40 and you just got your cardiac accleration test for the year......well, you know what I mean about that. I've been very lucky in my life time and have hunted whitetails for over 50 years. I have shot them with recurve bow/ compound bow/ crossbow/ highpowered rifle and muzzle loader and lost count a long time ago about numbers ( which is not the name of the game)...... But as you travel forward in time, you will find as you log more and more time in the woods and fields......the ENCOUNTERS that you have, will over shadow killing and add to the hunter that you have now become.....It's nice when it all comes together and that trophy is on the ground (your accomplishment fulfilled) but there will be a dozen other hunts that will come close to equalling that ........but will end with different results.....Yes, brag......you have done something other hunters have not......and as usual....your time in the lime-light will fade and you will once again find yourself feeling that need to try and replicate those events...... To you I say ......Good hunting/safe hunting and may a little luck occasionaly come your way......God knows we all can use it......Jon SR.


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks for allthe comments. I am now officually hooked. I am so excited I am going to go out thursday and just sit & video tape. I have been running the hunt back in my mind for the last 24 hours & it feels like a dream. I dont care if I kill another deer the rest of the season I just want to enjoy the experience. Ijust wish my 2 daughters would want to enjoy the experience with me. Oh well maybe someday!!!!!


----------



## Loomis-Eyed (Jun 13, 2008)

Car!! Congrats on your first deer!! Enjoy and good luck the rest of the season!!


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Congrats. Every Hunt Is A Memory


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

Way To Go!! Congrats...are story sounds similar, Im still waiting to bust my cherry, this is my 2 season bow hunting, only been as a kid with my cousins during gun season...I was not allowed to carry a gun, they did not want to get shot...city kid and all.

I am jealous, just watched a 8 point pass me yesterday on the wrong side of my blind...I'm all over it Friday!

Buck looks great!

Jerky Time!


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Well done & congrats! ANY deer with a bow is a trophy in my book... Reading your story has brought back all my memories- My first was a button buck at 24yds-in 95'- I called him away from his mama with a bleat call..Gotta love it!
The thing about bowhunting that is very unique to other outdoor sports is that every millimeter of events that happen MUST be perfect or the deer runs away unharmed or worse- he figures out your hiding spot 
Good luck man and may you create many more great memories!


----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

Great Story! That's what it's all about.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Congratulations, that is a great job.


----------

